# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  Manual para la implantación de sistemas de depuración en pequeñas poblaciones

## Salut

Creo que esta noticia puede ser interesante para iniciar un hilo para sistemas tratamiento blandos y a pequeña escala:




> *Marta Moren presenta el Manual para la implantación de sistemas de depuración en pequeñas poblaciones elaborado por CEDEX y CENTA*
> 
> La directora general del Agua del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM), Marta Moren, ha presentado hoy el Manual para la implantación de sistemas de depuración en pequeñas poblaciones, elaborado conjuntamente por el Centro de Estudios Hidrográficos (CEDEX) y el Centro de Nuevas Tecnologías del Agua (CENTA).
> 
> La directora general del Agua ha estado acompañada por la subdirectora general de Infraestructuras y Tecnología del MARM, Rosa Xuclá, por el director del CEDEX, Mariano Navas, y por la gerente de la Fundación CENTA, Inmaculada Cuenca.
> 
> Durante su intervención, Marta Moren ha defendido la importancia de la depuración en pequeñas poblaciones y ha destacado que se trata de uno de los retos contemplados dentro del Plan Nacional de Calidad de las Aguas, Saneamiento y Depuración 2007-2015, para dar cumplimiento a las exigencias de la Directiva europea sobre aguas residuales.
> 
> Dicha Directiva establece la depuración obligatoria de aguas residuales urbanas en poblaciones mayores de 2.000 habitantes equivalentes (h.e.) que vierten a aguas continentales y estuarios, y de 10.000 que vierten a aguas costeras.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2011/03/marta-moren-...cedex-y-centa/

A ver si está pa descargar, o a buen precio en el centro de publicaciones del Ministerio  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

